# Cast Net Fishing for Smelt



## Benzie Rover (Mar 17, 2008)

Fishndude said:


> SWEET! So that 8 foot net I bought 20 years ago, only to realize it has a 16 food diameter, is now good to throw? I'll need to make sure it is in my pier cart the next time I go for Skams.
> 
> For what it is worth, throwing an 8' diameter cast net it a bitch. They are heavy, and hard to get fully open, unless you are well-trained. But there are some (really) great videos on youtube to learn how to throw them. Heck, even women can throw big cast nets. lol


Yep, this. I learned from Darcizzle. She has a great video on how to cast with out using your mouth to hold. Works great and easy to pick up the technique. I got it down pretty quick before one of my florida trips a few years back, yet for whatever reason, I keep on watching that dang video 

Also, great to know I can use my 10' saltwater net off the piers now as well!


----------

